# HazMat R&I Question.



## MIkePrekopa (Feb 23, 2010)

I went to orientation today at the local ambulance company. I got a list of things I need. The two bigest were my EVOC, and Haz - Mat R&I. The guy in charge of my orientation said they run an EVOC class, and its coming up soon, so don't worry about that just yet, but said that I can find a Haz - Mat R&I stuff online. Well I have googled, yahooed, used the search here, and everything I get as a result is either about Rhode Island, or hazmat stuff with no mention of R&I. When he said I could find it online, I thought it would be easy to find, so I didn't ask where, or for more info.

I am about as green as possible right now. I got my EMT-B cert on 01/01/10 and just stared orientation today. I feel stupid asking this, but I don't know what else to do, so here it is.

A) What is Hazmat R&I ? I know hazmat is short for hazardous materials, but whats the R&I?

B) How do I get certified in it ? I'll assume I have to take a class, and a test, but who commonly offers these? Where should I be looking ?

Sorry fr the newb-ness, And thanks a ton in advanced to anyone who takes a few mins. to help out the new guy.


----------

